# Robert F. Harper USAAC log books



## Jimbob (Jul 26, 2020)

Here are the log books for the pilot that I posted the photos to the B-26 pictures post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 26, 2020)

Part 2


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 26, 2020)

Part 3


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 26, 2020)

Part 4


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 26, 2020)

Part 5


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 26, 2020)

Part 6


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice. However I would say , a PDF file would be better than the all single pics.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 27, 2020)

I like the "Vegetable run... eggs too" and "Egg run" comments.

** EDIT **

I looked up his address, 706 North Gilmore in Lakeland FL, which is not too far from me, could this be his old house? Hard to say but it has that old time "look" to it, and there are a lot of prewar houses still here in Clearwater.

Google Maps


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2020)

Interesting!


----------



## Jimbob (Jul 28, 2020)

I do have more of his items. I had originally downloaded it all as pictures for better quality. I post some more after converting to pdf.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

